# enfp....... up for grabs ;)



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

hi guys, first enfp forum ive found. just recently found out im not actually derenged but that i do actually absorb peoples emotions! its great to say hi and pop on occassionally depending on what crisis is going on in my life at the time !!!!! hope to chat to you all soon, might go and pop in the condecending intj forum and see what cat fights they are having :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello, and Welcome new ENFP female lady.*


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

I call dibs.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello, and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings angelsfallen! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, I enjoy messing with ENFPs.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

HEY HEY HEY : ENFP waves right back at ya! Hope we become friends roud:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome. I'm always one for questions - so I'll ask; If you really do absorb people's emotions, what happens when you get around an emotionless bastard, such as myself for instance? Is this when the real you emerges, and stomps through small villages burning huts with your flaming eyes of doomfire? Totally cool, do you have like... 2 heads? When you breathe do orange sprinkles like you put on a cake come out and make small children happy? :shocked:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll buy it.


----------



## NARCO (Nov 28, 2008)

I want an ENFP! :blushed: Oh and uhh... welcome! roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Res said:


> Greetings angelsfallen! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us.


You took my intro!!!:shocked:

Anyways welcome angelsfallen! Never hurts to have more ENFP's in this forum.:happy:


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome, I enjoy messing with ENFPs.


 .......... hehe my ex is an istp!!!! when it was fun it was very very fun, but when it was bad it was wicked!!!!!:wink::dry::angry:


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> *Hello, and Welcome new ENFP female lady.*


thank you for the welcome the ominous bad wolf:tongue:


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

gOpheR said:


> I call dibs.


thanks for the dibs:wink: but im more of a dabber  so maybe we can dib and dabber some time lol


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

Trope said:


> Hello, and Welcome to the forum.


thank you magnificent bastard.......im sure this is what you prefer to be addressed as lol


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Multiquote is good for you. 

Just click the plus sign for each post you'd like to quote and on the last one, click the actual quote button. It saves time and space.



angelsfallen said:


> thank you magnificent bastard.......im sure this is what you prefer to be addressed as lol


It'll do nicely.


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

Res said:


> Greetings angelsfallen! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us.


thank you very much, im sure there will will be smiles all round :laughing:, even when we feel down


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

starrynights said:


> HEY HEY HEY : ENFP waves right back at ya! Hope we become friends roud:


hehehe :crazy: us socialites are never one to turn down a new aquaintance lol


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

Bear said:


> Welcome. I'm always one for questions - so I'll ask; If you really do absorb people's emotions, what happens when you get around an emotionless bastard, such as myself for instance? Is this when the real you emerges, and stomps through small villages burning huts with your flaming eyes of doomfire? Totally cool, do you have like... 2 heads? When you breathe do orange sprinkles like you put on a cake come out and make small children happy? :shocked:


hehehehe......... you know me so well:wink:



Shai Gar said:


> I'll buy it.


her my dear...IT is a her 



NARCO said:


> I want an ENFP! :blushed: Oh and uhh... welcome! roud:


If you really want something, like really really want it, you usually get it! thank you for the welcome



Trope said:


> Multiquote is good for you.
> 
> Just click the plus sign for each post you'd like to quote and on the last one, click the actual quote button. It saves time and space.
> 
> ...


thank you just noticed


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

angelsfallen said:


> thank you just noticed


No problem. If you ever have any forum related questions or juicy gossip, just let me know.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome Extro Intuit Feeling Perceiver


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Welcome Extro Intuit Feeling Perceiver


ty intro intuit feeling perceiver :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

That's an intro inside of an intro thread LOL


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> That's an intro inside of an intro thread LOL


ita abit like the chicken and the egg scenario!!!! which came first???


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I thibk the chicken may have come first roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

what about the egg that held the first chicken?


----------



## angelsfallen (Feb 20, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> what about the egg that held the first chicken?


:S did this chicken lay the egg or is it another chickens egg?? or maybe it wasn't a chickens egg at all but some other kind of birds! and why do we say chicken. why not, what came first the ostrich or the egg??


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

angelsfallen said:


> :S did this chicken lay the egg or is it another chickens egg?? or maybe it wasn't a chickens egg at all but some other kind of birds! and why do we say chicken. why not, what came first the ostrich or the egg??


If you believe the Theory of Evolution, then the egg came first because another animal had to lay the egg that the original chicken was in. You never know, a chicken could be a genetically mutated ostrich.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

or a raptor.

A circle has no beginning.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

*N type theory (Intuitheory)*



mcgooglian said:


> what about the egg that held the first chicken?


It is my long standing theory that the chickenous shmikenous (chicken) was originally a pebble, then after a stampede of dsfghdjskosaurs ran over the chickenous shmikenous pebble, the chickenous shmikenous pebble got burried in the dirt, then Celine Deon's ancestor "Miss cave lady number 4" shed a few tears above where the chickenous shmikenous pebble got burried, then all of a sudden the chickenous shmikenous pebble grew into a chicken tree. It's thanks to Celine Deon's ancestor "Miss cave lady number 4" that we now have cartoons like "Cow and Chicken", and "why did the chicken cross the road? jokes", which was originally (even amongst brain dead cavemen) why did the "chickenous shmikenous pebble cross the road?"

As you may have noticed, I never said egg tree, so yeah....



No, but seriously, I think it was the chicken, because you need an ovary to produce an egg, but the chicken could have evolved from something, eh that's just what keeps going through my mind


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

angelsfallen said:


> thanks for the dibs:wink: but im more of a dabber  so maybe we can dib and dabber some time lol


Do you yabba dabba doo?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Lance said:


> You took my intro!!!:shocked:
> 
> Anyways welcome angelsfallen! Never hurts to have more ENFP's in this forum.:happy:


ha ha, PWND!!!!

Greetings and Salutations.


----------

